# global days on 10060



## FDRAPER (Jul 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there are global days for this CPT?


----------



## Donna T (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, CPT 10060 has 10 global days.

Donna


----------



## FDRAPER (Jul 19, 2012)

*locating global days*

I tried looking for them on the CMS site. Where do I go to look them up?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 19, 2012)

1.Download the most current physician fee schedule from the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services website at www.cms.gov.

2 Find your desired CPT code and look at the "global period" column for its corresponding global period.

3 Use CMS' physician fee schedule search on the website. The application allows you to look up single codes or multiples. On the modifier pull-down bar on the bottom of the page, select "Global."

4 Call the patient's health insurer if you are dealing with a health plan which doesn't mirror CMS global period rules. In that situation, you have to get the answer directly from the provider.

5 Call CMS to order a print version of the physician fee schedule if downloading or online searching isn't comfortable or accessible for you. If you rely on a print schedule from CMS, then you'll need to check regularly for any updates or changes. Online searches will give you the most updated CMS information



Read more: How to Find Global Periods for CPT Codes | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_7642651_global-periods-cpt-codes.html#ixzz214g5j6sz


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx


----------



## zoolug (Sep 4, 2012)

*looking up global days*

Hi Srinivas,

I remember there being a global days column in the physician fee schedule, but I have downloaded every PFS file I can find and do not see it. It used to have "090", "010", "000" for same day, or "XXX" for n/a.

Thanks,
zoolug


----------



## zoolug (Sep 4, 2012)

*I do see it at the lookup tool*

But I do find the code in question at the lookup site that Srinivas linked:
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx:)


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 4, 2012)

type of info- select payment policy indicators  and modifier - select global- then  u can see 010 global days for 10060


----------

